# Bakuti



## vermin06

I recently attended my first Master Beekeeping class at my local University, and I absolutely love that the lecturer brought up entomophagy and how important it is. She told us of a Nepal based recipe for eating the larvae/pupae of the giant honey bee Apis laboriosa, traditionally. I looked it up, and found this article here that explains the making of this apparently delicious dish with our more familiar Apis mellifera:

http://labs.russell.wisc.edu/insectsasfood/files/2012/09/Volume_3_No_3.pdf

I'm hoping we have keepers freeze up any drone brood they cut out of their hives for us to try this summer as a class. Has anyone here ever indulged in the eating of bee brood? Would you be opposed to trying it if offered? Why or why not?


----------



## Sunday Farmer

Look up the Nordic food lab. (Noma restaurant) they have a cool recipe for drone brood granola.


----------

